# Reverse Osmosis Unit



## nswhite (Aug 25, 2006)

I am wanting to buy a R/O unit. I have been looking online and in lfs but have no idea on which one to buy. I would like to keep the price around $150. I have a 75gal tank that I do about 50% water changes weekly so I figured I dont need a very large gpd unit. But just want everybodies input on the better units to buy. I was looking at a brand called AQUA-SAFE MAXIMUS MAX on ebay that says it does 100gpd for $100. I also see a bunch on the online stores for a wide range of different prices. Please help me out. Thanks


----------



## goalcreas (Nov 20, 2006)

E-bay is probably the way to go for this. I am in no way an expert, but here is my basic understanding of this, and I have a 5 stage 75 gallon per day unit.
There are a few e-bay stores like H20 Splash or something like that.
You can get a 4 stage 100 gallon per day for around $44 and $34 to ship which ends up around $78. which is a pretty good deal. Keep in mind, the more pre-filters you have the easier it is on your Membrane, but then you have more filters to replace along with your membrane. A must is a flow restrictor on your waste water, with out this most all of the water will come out waste, with the flow restrictor it forces water thru the membrane and out the good water line.
If you do not get good water pressure out of your home line, you will need an inline pump to force the water thru. 
Keep in mind that 75 gallons per day is around 3 gallons per hour so to fill a 5 gallon water bucket will take about 1 hour and 35 minutes. 100 per day only will get you done in 1 hour and 15 min, to get an 800 gallon per day will fill it up will fill them iup in 5 min or so, but they are spendy.

If you plan to run this thru your house, and get a spout to come out of your sink (drinking water) and plumb it to your refirdgerator (ice and drinking water), then you will need a system that has a holding tank.
Again, for around $119 to $149 plus ship, there are some pretty good units on E-bay, here are a few links.

eBay: Reverse Osmosis System (75)(DI)Drinking Water/Aquarium (item 160018207369 end time Dec-09-06 04:10:20 PST)

eBay: $0 Meter +Portable 4st Reverse Osmosis RO Water Filter (item 120061663987 end time Dec-12-06 20:11:41 PST)

eBay: $0 Meter+Aquarium RO+(2)DI Reverse Osmosis Water Filter (item 120061663908 end time Dec-12-06 20:11:30 PST)

Hope this has been helpful.


----------



## werner (Jul 6, 2006)

I've bought 2 RO/DI units from Aqua-Safe and am looking to get another one shortly. I'd definitely recommend them.


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

I bought a unit similar to this in early '05 but without the dual DI unit. I have been very happy and after all this time, I still get water with zero TDS. I hae yet to change out any of the carbon, membranes, or DI resin. Hard to beat the price in my opinion.


----------



## elaphe (Aug 24, 2006)

werner said:


> I've bought 2 RO/DI units from Aqua-Safe and am looking to get another one shortly. I'd definitely recommend them.


I second that! Aqua-Safe makes some nice RO/DI filters. They are also really cheap on the refill pre-filters and DI resin.

I have been very happy with mine.

Brian


----------



## nswhite (Aug 25, 2006)

Ok, Thanks for all the replies. I'm still not sure which one to buy. I have good water pressure so I wont need a inline pump. But what does everyone store the water in. I will change out water weekly but figured I still need something thats sealed to store the water. I see the holding tanks but I will not be drinking any of this water it will be for the planted tank only so I need something to hold like 50gal or a little more. can I use a plastic bin? 

Werner, which Aqua Safe units did you buy? And how long have you been using them?

MatPat, I'm really liking the one you showd me just one question is this a complete set besides a holding tank?


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

It is complete except for the 3g under sink storage container. For the time being, I use two 66 quart (15 gallon) rubbermaid containers for my water storage. I just got a sink plumbed into my basement so my next order of business is to get a 50g or larger water storage container set up next to the sink. 

Around here, usually in the spring, Tractor Supply usually has some good deals on large (~ 100g) water storage containers


----------



## goalcreas (Nov 20, 2006)

Many people go out and get a rubbermaid trash can, one of the garden or outdoors size.
you can hook this up with a float switch, so it never over flows, and drop a heater in it if you need to, that way you could leave it on sort of like a top off system, and have it heated to your desired temp. If it is full you may want to put a lid on it and turn off your system, but the lid is not absolutly necessary, it really depends on where it is, if it is in a clean environment, you won't need one, if it is in a dirty garage, you should cover it up, but it doesn't need to be sealed.

Again, If it is stored in a place that is tep controlled, or the right temp as you need it, forget droping a heater in it.


And for what it is worth, that system that MatPat pointed out looks great, and the price plus only $25 to ship is almost unbeatable, If I were in the market, I would get that system right now.


also just to let you know, if you find a place to buy that you like and do buy, then you find a place selling the filters and membranes cheaper, they should be compatible.


----------



## nswhite (Aug 25, 2006)

Cool thanks everyone. I have another question. How long will the R/O water stay good in a sealed rubermaid trash can. 

I think I'm going to go with the one that MatPat pointed out and also get a float valve on a trash can. Let me know what you think all input is appreciated.


----------



## star rider (Feb 27, 2006)

I know a Discus breeder who uses two of the rubbermaid cans..he adds heaters in them and adds a circulation pump in them..of course he has his set up with a float switch and continuous flow..


----------



## nswhite (Aug 25, 2006)

Cool thanks. Does anybody know how long the water stays good if its sealed without a pump. I mean I would use the water weekly. So it would be replaced every week so would it be good for at least 7 days with no circulation?

Also I am going to mix the R/O water with a little tap water at water changes. With doing this will I need to add anything to the water. To rebuild the water? Or will me adding in the tap water be enough?


----------



## DLOBREAKS (Nov 10, 2006)

^^ great questions , I just bought the 6 stage one off ebay for $65 plus ship. . . also curious about reconstitution and how long the ro water will stay 'pure' in an open top container.


----------



## nswhite (Aug 25, 2006)

Anyone else have any input.


----------



## goalcreas (Nov 20, 2006)

Depending on what your water hardness GH and KH is in your tap, mixing in about 20% to 40% of the tap will be plenty if you have relatively hard water.
If you have soft water, then you may need more tap, or you can use products such as Seachem equilibrium or Kent Ro Right (I think that is what it is called). They are basically the same thing, but the Seachem is a powder, and the Kent is a liquid.
Either way you will have to follow the directions and just play with them and test the water until you are getting the levels you need.

I don't see why your water would go bad, I may be totally wrong, but I store water for a while and then use it.
If anybody sees a major flaw with this action, please let me know so I don't continue to do so.


----------



## nswhite (Aug 25, 2006)

Ok I dont remeber ecatally what the gh is but I know it was a little high. and about the water circulation that is just a question I'm not sure either thanks for the reply goalcreas. 

Anyone else have any input?


----------



## goalcreas (Nov 20, 2006)

As far as I know, the water circulation is for oxygenation, when you transfer and move it around and finally put it in your tank, you should get enough agitation to oxygenate the water, then when it goes thru your filter and depending on your set up, airstones, outflow from your filter, you should get enough oxygen back into the water.

But circulating the water would be fine if that is how you choose to do it, and I am sure it is good, just don't know if it is necessary,

Anybody, is it necessary?


----------



## nswhite (Aug 25, 2006)

Well I'm guessing if I use the water every week than there will always be fresh water go into in. So than a pump would not be needed. Thanks for the help everyone


----------



## diablocanine (Jul 25, 2004)

nswhite said:


> Cool thanks everyone. I have another question. How long will the R/O water stay good in a sealed rubermaid trash can.
> 
> I think I'm going to go with the one that MatPat pointed out and also get a float valve on a trash can. Let me know what you think all input is appreciated.


Here is a link for ideas. Turning your RO on and off increases the TDS of the output water, make sure you install a flush kit and use it.........DC
RO Water System - The Planted Tank Forum


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

diablocanine said:


> Here is a link for ideas. Turning your RO on and off increases the TDS of the output water, make sure you install a flush kit and use it.........DC
> RO Water System - The Planted Tank Forum


Good idea. I beleive the RO kit I had linked to comes with a flush kit already installed. You may want to double check that but I'm pretty sure it does


----------



## nswhite (Aug 25, 2006)

Oh thanks thats a very good link. I"m going to use that link when I build my system. I will look and make sure it comes with the flush kit, I'm also going to get a float valve and a smalll pump to pump the fresh water to my tanks. Cool thanks again.


----------



## werner (Jul 6, 2006)

> Werner, which Aqua Safe units did you buy? And how long have you been using them?


I've had one unit for 2 years (similar to the Maximus) for drinking water and bought another Maximus for a family member last year. Now I'm going to get one of the 'Aquarium' ones since I've also been using the water for my fish- I'm getting really tired of hauling jugs of water downstairs all the time.

I've bought a used food grade plastic barrel (45 gal) for water storage. I use the plastic garbage cans for water changes, but would prefer something a little better for longterm storage. Plus, this will be a people water supply in case of emergency (this is how I convinced my husband that I needed to spring for another RO unit.) I found the drum at a plastics supplier that sells them for rain barrels, wine making, etc. Doing an internet search for "food grade drum" or "food grade barrel" with your city name should turn up a supplier in your area. There are also some on eBay, but they're expensive to ship since the suckers are so big.

I'll also be buying a float valve and shutoff kit to keep the barrel filled- probably the ones made by Kent Marine.


----------



## nswhite (Aug 25, 2006)

Cool thanks for the help.


----------

